# record, cancel or delay...



## ppeters (Aug 21, 2007)

When the Tivo comes up and tells you it's about to chance channels to record something, one of the options should be to reschedule for a later time. The Tivo knows if there are other opportunities coming up. Why not offer to "bump" the schedule to a later time that will get the same program?


----------



## Airhead315 (Jun 11, 2009)

I like this idea and I cant imagine its very difficult to implement.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

What if the only other showing conflicts with a previously scheduled recording? Should the Tivo automatically override that recording to grab the next airing of the show in question? Should it take you into the "This show will be clipped/cancelled" screen?


----------



## Airhead315 (Jun 11, 2009)

I dont think it needs to be that detailed. It should only show that option if it can find a non-conflicting re-run of one of the recording shows in the future guide date. It should say something like "Cancel Recording, Goto Channel, Delay Mythbusters until 11:00pm 7/19, Delay Whale Wars until 9pm 7/21" 

That way you can choose to delay either of the shows it wants to record but you will know when the next non-conflicting timeslot is. For instance, I would rather delay the recording of Mythbusters because it reairs sooner, but if I really wanted Mythbusters I could delay whale wars.

If no future non-conflicting timeslots can be found for a specific tuner then it doesnt display the delay option.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Edit: Wait. It looks like you were talking about applying this only to newly scheduled recordings, not to season passes. Oops, guess I attacked the wrong problem.

I think, for me personally, this would cause more issues than it would fix.

As it is now, I can place shows that I know repeat frequently low in the season pass manager, telling the TiVo it's OK to skip them and pick up a repeat. But I'm in control.

This way, if there are problem programs I can push them high enough that the TiVo _won't_ try to grab a schedule repeat, because I suspect that the repeat recording would have issues.
Like Sci-Fi shows where the 2nd airing needs 5-10 minutes of padding, because they come after ECW and it _always_ runs late.
Or an issue from a couple years ago where one of the network shows I was watching had a 2nd airing on Sunday, but 75% of the time got preempted by sports coverage that overran it's scheduled time.

I'd hate to miss a recording becuase the TiVo wrongly assumed that it could pick up a later airing.


----------



## Airhead315 (Jun 11, 2009)

Jonathan_S said:


> Edit: Wait. It looks like you were talking about applying this only to newly scheduled recordings, not to season passes. Oops, guess I attacked the wrong problem.
> 
> I think, for me personally, this would cause more issues than it would fix.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think you might still be confused . Its my understanding that the poster is talking about when he is currently watching a show that is not going to record and the Tivo wants to use the tuner to record something. Instead of giving just two options (Switch to channel about to be recorded, or cancel the recording so you can continue watching this channel) he wants the addition of an option if one of the shows hogging the tuners will air later such as "Continue watching this channel and record Mythbusters at 11pm"


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I've often wished there were something like this. For example...

I am watching live TV and get interested in a game or show that I do not have scheduled to record and do not want to record it. TiVo notifies me that it will change the channel I am watching in 1 minute since the other tuner is already recording something. The only options you have now are stay on this channel or change the channel to record the new show. 

It would be nice to have the third option of "Stay on this channel and record "The Whatever Show" at the next available airing. Meaning that it will record at the next time it airs AND there are no other higher priority recordings scheduled at that same time.


----------



## Onibroc42 (Feb 5, 2003)

I was looking on Tivo's site for a place to submit this very suggestion.

If I'm watching the ball game, I don't like having to go and manually reschedule the program, it should do that for me. Same thing where I've got something on the first tuner that I'm watching but I've jumped for whatever reason to the other tuner, and now it wants to change the channel on the second tuner (where I've possibly got buffer). Another nice option would be "change channel on THIS tuner".

I don't think it would necessarily have to ask to reschedule, if you tell it to cancel a recording and stay on this channel, it should automatically go and find the next available airing of the program and apply appropriate priority to it.

I don't know how TiVo came to the conclusion that the present scenario (cancel the recording and don't go looking for another one) is the Right Thing, but I'm not sure I believe that it is.


----------



## Airhead315 (Jun 11, 2009)

Onibroc42 said:


> I was looking on Tivo's site for a place to submit this very suggestion.
> 
> If I'm watching the ball game, I don't like having to go and manually reschedule the program, it should do that for me. Same thing where I've got something on the first tuner that I'm watching but I've jumped for whatever reason to the other tuner, and now it wants to change the channel on the second tuner (where I've possibly got buffer). Another nice option would be "change channel on THIS tuner".
> 
> ...


This is a good point. The only reason the TiVo would not already do this is if for some stupid reason the TiVo logged that it had in fact "recorded" the episode you cancelled. This means that in order for this functionality to be implemented all they would have to do is remove the entry from the meta information. The Tivo software automatically will download any episode it hasnt downloaded in the past 28 days.

I understand that if someone manually cancels a recording halfway through a program they may be trying to indicate that they dont want to record the program at all. But *the addition of this feature would be as simple as adding another menu option which did the same as cancel the recording but then logged the show in the same way it would if there were a recording conflict*!


----------

